# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل A network-related or instance-specific error

## mehdiomnia

اقا کل انجمن که هیچ اینترنت گشتم راه حل این ارور چیه ؟
کاش یه آموزش جامع نصب SQL هر نسخه ایش حالا میذاشتید بفارسی و در انجم مهم هم میکردیدش حالا چیکار کنیم ؟
ویندوزم سونه
متن ارور




> ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
> 
> A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 53)
> 
> For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...3&LinkId=20476
> 
> ------------------------------
> BUTTONS:
> 
> OK

----------


## SayeyeZohor

این instance شما مشکل داره


A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 53)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...3&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

----------


## mehdiomnia

> این instance شما مشکل داره
> 
> 
> A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 53)
> 
> For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...3&LinkId=20476
> 
> ------------------------------
> BUTTONS:


 خوب چیکارش کنم که درست بشه ؟

----------


## argess

سلام
این مشکل میتونه چند دلیل داشته باشه. البته از عکسی که گذاشتی چیزی معلوم نبود. نه نام Instance رو نوشتی و نه نسخه Sql Server و نه نوع ارتباط ویندوزی / Sql ی و نه هیچ چیز دیگه. چیزی که من فهمیدم اینه که یک مشکلی داری که اعصابت رو خورد کرده. 
1- اگه نسخه شما Express است و یا Statndard و روی ویندوز غیر سروری (xp و یا Seven و ..) نصب کردی و به صورت remote می خوای وصل بشی نمیشه
2- اگر *** و یا فیلتر شکن اجرا کرده باشی نمیشه
3- اگر Firewall ویندوزت فعال باشه و پورت Sql رو باز نکرده باشی نمیشه.
خلاصه : نمیشه که نمیشه که نمیشه
برای هر کدام هم راه حل جداگانه ای وجود داره!!!
اگه مشکلت حل نشد توی سایت ارگس قسمت تالار گفتمان برو و برامو مشکلت رو دقیق و با جزئیات بنویس.
http://argess.ir/Persian/Forum.aspx

----------

